# Do you wash your hands after going to the bathroom?



## morvoran (Aug 19, 2019)

I'm just curious to see what the ratio is for people that feel it's necessary or not to practice a healthy personal hygiene activity and to get their opinion on the matter. 
Me personally, I wash my hands every time I use the restroom regardless if I go #1 or 2.  I feel that this is not just for my health, but for the health of everybody around me at home or in public.  
I've noticed that when I'm out in public such as a restaurant or bar, several people will use urinals or the stalls and just get up and walk out while not even acknowledging there are sinks in the restroom.   These people do not realize that they are taking urine and fecal matter out of the restroom with them and everything they touch will then be contaminated with their bodies garbage and germs.  
I'm not sure if this is a matter of ignorance just disregard for other people.

With that in mind, let me know your opinion on the matter, fecal or otherwise .


----------



## Chary (Aug 19, 2019)

I'm afraid to see if many people vote for the latter two options. 

People please, wash yo hands. Don't be gross.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Aug 19, 2019)

My answer to this is, if you don't wash your hands after using the bathroom, fuck you.

I don't know who the fuck is narcissistic enough to think "oh my hands are clean enough" or "I don't need to wash my hands".

The only time I have not washed my hands are when it looks like someone shit or pissed all over the sink, then I do a good hand sanitize until I can get somewhere and wash my hands.

Also anyone remember the old gbatemp thread about how a lot of people feel it is okay to pee in the bath (not the shower)?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 19, 2019)

Yeah I wash my hands. Don't do the full surgeon or mechanic scrub routine every time (too much time, too little gain, my long suffering skin also would take a greater pounding than it already does as I tend to only use swarfega). Many times I wash them before the event as well, even when they are not notably dirty.

Only time I don't is if I am out and about and have to take a piss up a tree or something (rare but if I am out wandering around the country for hours, or have been holding it in, forget and take the dog for a few hour wander) and have no means to wash them with.



Ericthegreat said:


> Also anyone remember the old gbatemp thread about how a lot of people feel is is okay to pee in the bath (not the shower)?



Can't say that I do. I remember Hadrian's (or maybe he was Gaydrian at the time) shit in a bag thread but don't recall that one.


----------



## morvoran (Aug 19, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Yeah I wash my hands. Don't do the full surgeon or mechanic scrub routine


 I thought about adding a similar option to the poll about this but didn't want to make a 100 option poll for the topic. 
I've also noticed that people who don't generally wash their hands will "half ass" wash them by turning in the water and barely wetting their fingers and then dry them off if someone else is in the room. Literally, turn the water on and off in a second, no soap.  I'm not saying people have to get the Brillo pads and bleach out everytime, but damn, use soap and make an attempt at rinsing the fecal matter and piss off your fingers at least.



FAST6191 said:


> Only time I don't is if I am out and about and have to take a piss up a tree or something


 I used to be the same way, but now I bring handi-wipes and bottles of water with me everywhere.  Especially if I know I'll be out for a long time.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 19, 2019)

If you have piss and shit on your fingers then you have gone wrong somewhere.

As for carrying stuff around I would rather carry tools, or walk out with just my keys. Part of that tool setup is some hand sanitiser but that is mostly for when I experience a critical failure of a dog bag or slice myself up and need to clean it up prior to getting back to the house.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 19, 2019)

There are fecal coliform bacteria all over bathroom surfaces, it doesn't matter if you touched the toilet or not, wash your hands and don't be gross. Also paper towels are more sanitary than hand driers.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 19, 2019)

Yep.
Then again, I frequently wash me hands regardless of going to the lav or not.
I can't stand filthy hands.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 19, 2019)

Pretty much all the times yes.
Occasionally skipping if I'm at home and not manipulating anything or eating after, say, peeing.
Though most of the times I would at least rinse quickly just from force of habit.


----------



## IC_ (Aug 19, 2019)

Yes and if you don't then don't talk to me


----------



## morvoran (Aug 19, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Pretty much all the times yes.
> Occasionally skipping if I'm at home and not manipulating anything or eating after, say, peeing.
> Though most of the times I would at least rinse quickly just from force of habit.


I can't see how you wouldn't manipulate anything after using the restroom.  You don't touch the light switch, toilet handle, your clothes, door handle, your skin, cellphone, tv remote, laptop, nothing?  Even if you didn't touch your privates at all while peeing, there's a good chance some splashed on you. Everything you touch will be tainted.  I'm not trying to attack you but I am on the far extreme of this matter and have a zero tolerance policy.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 19, 2019)

morvoran said:


> I can't see how you wouldn't manipulate anything after using the restroom.  You don't touch the light switch, toilet handle, your clothes, door handle, your skin, cellphone, tv remote, laptop, nothing?  Even if you didn't touch your privates at all while peeing, there's a good chance some splashed on you. Everything you touch will be tainted.  I'm not trying to attack you but I am on the far extreme of this matter and have a zero tolerance policy.


That would mostly be if I'm in a hurry or in the middle of the night. I will ultimately wash my hands sometime later anyway.
it's not like it takes much time to wash my hands at the end.

I'm not much fan of gross hands anyway, so I'd always wash my hands whether I touch some dirty things.
Most of the times I'd wash my hands first then pee and call it good enough, I usually don't urinate on myself either.
That depends on the moment, but anyway, I don't really need to justify anything. At the end I'll just wash my hands automatically, even if I just did minutes earlier from something else, especially at work.


----------



## r5xscn (Aug 19, 2019)

A better question for this website/forum would be, do you clean or sanitize your controller periodically? If yes, how often?

To answer op question, yes, I wash my hand every time I'm entering my personal space or after touching objects that I don't own.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 19, 2019)

r5xscn said:


> A better question for this website/forum would be, do you clean or sanitize your controller periodically? If yes, how often?


God you just reminded me of this image.



Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 19, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> God you just reminded me of this image.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW


My nephew must have been at your house


----------



## r5xscn (Aug 19, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> God you just reminded me of this image.



This is why I always bring my own controller when playing to my friend's house lol.


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 21, 2019)

No. The sign says, "Employees must wash hands." I always wait a while for someone who works there to come do it for me, but nobody ever does.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 21, 2019)

I also wash before I go.


----------



## Stwert (Aug 22, 2019)

I always do, but it leaves you with a conundrum after using a public loo. Just how do you leave, without touching the door handle, after all those people who don’t wash their hands


----------



## morvoran (Aug 22, 2019)

Stwert said:


> I always do, but it leaves you with a conundrum after using a public loo. Just how do you leave, without touching the door handle, after all those people who don’t wash their hands


If the restroom has paper towels, wash your hands, grab a paper towel to turn off the faucet.  Grab fresh towels to dry your hands and use them to open the door.  If there is a waste basket, throw the towel away.  If no basket, throw them on the floor to let the establishment know that they need a waste basket by the door.
If there are no paper towels, use clean toilet paper or wait by the door for someone to come in and rush out before the door closes.


----------



## Mythical (Aug 22, 2019)

I saw the computer lab at my teacher not wash his hands after using the bathroom and was mortified because you maintained the computers in every room.....


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 22, 2019)

I always wash my hands in bathrooms and I never touch public door handles with my hands. Always using elbow or my jacket for that.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 22, 2019)

Not in public. Only at home.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 22, 2019)

In public I always fully wash my hands fully, but at home it's more like half the time. I usually just grab hand sanitizer those times I don't wash my hands, though.


----------



## morvoran (Aug 23, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> In public I always fully wash my hands fully, but at home it's more like half the time. I usually just grab hand sanitizer those times I don't wash my hands, though.



Hand sanitizer may kill the germs if used properly and is better than nothing, but unless you rinse your hands with water, you still have remnants of the stuff on your hands.  

For example, would you pick up a dog stool sample with your hand if somebody sprayed bleach on it?  Would that make it clean enough?


----------



## ThoD (Aug 23, 2019)

The only sensible thing to do is to ALWAYS wash your hands after going to the bathrom AND if outside with dirty hands (eg: been handling money or whatever previously) wash BEFORE going to the bathroom as well, only idiots touch their junk without clean hands


----------



## Youkai (Aug 23, 2019)

"usually" I allways do it.

At my old Job I was pretty much the only one washing his hands ... they only washed their hands "before" as everyone had black hands from oil and stuff, noone cared about after using the bathroom :/


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 23, 2019)

morvoran said:


> Hand sanitizer may kill the germs if used properly and is better than nothing, but unless you rinse your hands with water, you still have remnants of the stuff on your hands.
> 
> For example, would you pick up a dog stool sample with your hand if somebody sprayed bleach on it?  Would that make it clean enough?


Except I'm not picking up shit with my hands, I'm undoing a zipper and touching my junk for 30 seconds 

Multiple studies and experiments have proven that proper hand sanitizer (60% alcohol or more) works just as good, if not better, for removing most germs as properly washing your hands does.

Obviously you wash your hands properly when they're visually dirty, but if you're just taking a piss there's literally no difference.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 23, 2019)

Before "Not after peeing because I don't pee on my hands" you get dick sweat/ball sweat on your hands and nobody wants to touch that so stop being gross.


----------



## matthi321 (Aug 23, 2019)

for number 1 no as i just do it in bottles, for number 2 yes


----------



## AdenTheThird (Aug 23, 2019)

Yea, always


----------



## silvershadow (Aug 23, 2019)

lol, definitely always wash my hands. however, reading this thread.

it sounds like you literally get fecal matter ON your hands when you use the washroom. i mean, sometimes an accident happens, but this shouldn't be a common occurrence, lol. you arent wiping with you hand (are you?), you are wiping with a toilet paper, hopefully folded thick enough that you don't get anything on your hands.

urinals have splashback, but you shouldn't be wiping ur ass DURING #2, you should wait until things calm down so there's no splash back during wiping of a #2.


----------



## Glyptofane (Aug 23, 2019)

If it's only urine, I usually just rinse them with water and no soap unless I'm about to prepare food.


----------



## mikefor20 (Aug 23, 2019)

I wash my hands no matter what I'm doing in the bathroom. I wash my hands the moment I enter my home. I wash my hands when I get to my destination anytime I leave. I carry sanitizer and Kleenex. I can't understand how people would want to touch things that hundreds of people touch and not wash their hands let alone take a crap. I see people walk right past the sink all the time in the bathroom at my work and also the quick rinse described above. I don't know what's wrong with these people. I hope some disease Sprouts up where eating your own shit can kill you. Then maybe they'll be less of these morons. Filthy bastards. I was on the subway yesterday and saw a guy pressing his mouth on the handrail. Really?? I'm pretty sure that's the only surface worse than a toilet seat. Thousands of people touching that handr
P.o.ail everyday and the majority of them don't wash their hands. People are disgusting turds. Hope natural selection takes them out so we can evolve past this and I won't have to worry about it anymore. I bet there's a connection to IQ and cleanliness is to... Monkeys!


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 23, 2019)

mikefor20 said:


> People are disgusting turds. Hope natural selection takes them out so we can evolve past this and I won't have to worry about it anymore. I bet there's a connection to IQ and cleanliness is to... Monkeys!



Did humans not evolve a little thing called the immune system? Something that is also presently going somewhat haywire for a lot of people (to say nothing of other interesting effects) precisely because it is designed to take on a bit more than is commonly thrown at it?

As for natural selection then probably won't happen before we all turn into robots.


----------



## Rfire (Aug 23, 2019)

Never. Bacteria is beneficial, especially bacteria from the gastrointestinal tract. You help maintain a diversity of antibodies and thus a robust immune system by avoiding hand washing altogether. And when you do wash them, use only room temperature water.

Reports of sickness at eating establishments have made people irrational on this subject. But it is actually detrimental to your immune system to reduce microbe diversity by vigorous handwashing including before the handling of foodstuffs in the food service industry. The actual cause more often than not of these incidents are not from employees not keeping their hands sterile 24/7 but from spoiled meat such as using long expired meat that was not stored at a low enough temperature to cut costs. Or because of pre-existing food allergies.

The babies most likely to get sick are ones who are kept in a near-sterile environment in the first months of their life - as is common with newborns these days. Their parents will use all sorts of cleaning solvents to wipe out as many micro organisms as possible in their living area and this results in the baby's antibodies being extremely sparse and makes them more likely to get sick.

Henry VIII had his servants obsessively clean his son Edward VI's living areas multiple times a day. He grew up constantly ill and died at the age of 15 because of a weakened immune system. Ironically, it was Henry's paranoia of his only legitimate son dying from illness that caused him to die at a young age.

You can also boost your immune system through FMT which I recommend: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fecal_microbiota_transplant
Most insurance companies aren't going to pay for elective ones though sadly.



silvershadow said:


> lol, definitely always wash my hands. however, reading this thread.
> 
> it sounds like you literally get fecal matter ON your hands when you use the washroom. i mean, sometimes an accident happens, but this shouldn't be a common occurrence, lol. you arent wiping with you hand (are you?), you are wiping with a toilet paper, hopefully folded thick enough that you don't get anything on your hands.
> 
> urinals have splashback, but you shouldn't be wiping ur ass DURING #2, you should wait until things calm down so there's no splash back during wiping of a #2.



It is best to use plain water when cleaning yourself after defecation. 'Toilet paper' is treated with all sorts of non-organic solvents that do harm to the microbes in your GI and can cause an imbalance. Most of the world uses bidets and I feel this is the best way to remove excess organic matter after defecation. Just natural water. Unfortunately bidets are uncommon in the U.S. and are extremely rare in public waterclosets / commodes.


----------



## ThoD (Aug 23, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Did humans not evolve a little thing called the immune system? Something that is also presently going somewhat haywire for a lot of people (to say nothing of other interesting effects) precisely because it is designed to take on a bit more than is commonly thrown at it?
> 
> As for natural selection then probably won't happen before we all turn into robots.


Your immune system won't help you much if you use the bathroom, don't wash your hands, then rub your eye later by accident potentially giving you a nasty infection or sneeze and put your hand before your mouth, just saying


----------



## NoNAND (Aug 23, 2019)

being someone overly concerned about his and others health around and my disgust for bacteria and germs makes me wash my hands frequently and to some extent compulsively, namely I never leave the restroom or any other environment that seems rife with germs and microbes (such as a dusty, moldy and filthy room)
I dunno it just comes naturally to me for being overly sensitive about hygiene and health.


any of you sick freaks who don't wash your hands after using the restroom don't bother commenting pls.


----------



## morvoran (Aug 23, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> any of you sick freaks who don't wash your hands after using the restroom don't bother commenting pls.


 Honestly, I have always been curious to know what their mindframe is to why they don't feel it's necessary to wash their hands.  I would appreciate some honest feedback from these individuals.
I have been told by some that they just do not care, some say that spreading germs are good for people, and others say they don't think washing their hands is necessary as the world is dirty.


----------



## NoNAND (Aug 23, 2019)

morvoran said:


> Honestly, I have always been curious to know what their mindframe is to why they don't feel it's necessary to wash their hands.  I would appreciate some honest feedback from these individuals.
> I have been told by some that they just do not care, some say that spreading germs are good for people, and others say they don't think washing their hands is necessary as the world is dirty.


Different people with different mindsets and frame of minds out there you lot.
Yes it is indeed true that some simply do not care/are too lazy and such.
But there's people out there with durability who can't wash their hands properly for a myraid of reasons.

As for those who wish to put others face-to-face with bacteria lul there's other less gross ways of strengthening our immune system.


----------



## Hardline (Dec 23, 2019)

Yes....


----------



## sautzer (Dec 26, 2019)

I don't know why people don't wash they're hands... I always do, it's like an instinct for me


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 26, 2019)

This goes without saying!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 29, 2019)

I haven't read what everyone else does with their hygyene, but let me put it in this way:

I just don't wash my hands after going to the bathroom.
I wash them BEFORE going to the bathroom.
HECK! I DON'T EVEN NEED TO GO OR PRE-GO TO THE BATHROOM
I WASH MY HANDS 10 TO 15 TIMES PER DAY 

Hashtag: Seriously
Hashtag: NoReally
Hashtag: #
Hashtag: IsNotThisHowHashtagsWorks?
Hashtag: HashtagTeamClean
Hashtag: #


----------



## stephrk398 (Jan 2, 2020)

The worst is going to Pax West every year and witnessing all the inconsiderate people who don't wash their hands, and then go on touching all the controllers in the expo hall.


----------



## Fugelmir (Jan 2, 2020)

If the washroom is nasty and my genitals are the cleanest thing in there, no.   Generally, yes.


----------



## WhiteWakandan (Jan 2, 2020)

No reason to, I always wear gloves. I wash them.


----------



## jamespoo (Jan 5, 2020)

only if i poop


----------



## Minox (Jan 5, 2020)

Yes, I'm not a savage.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 6, 2020)

Sicklyboy said:


> Before "Not after peeing because I don't pee on my hands" you get dick sweat/ball sweat on your hands and nobody wants to touch that so stop being gross.


Not if you pee hands free


----------



## godreborn (Jan 6, 2020)

I always wash my hands.  something I find kinda funny is those trek expos in my town.  you'd have to stand in a line inside the bathroom 'til a urinal or stall was free.  the smell was horrible.  lol


----------



## Undertow76 (Apr 27, 2020)

Im ocd about it


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 27, 2020)

I always do, it feels gross to not wash your hands and then be touching everything. Your hands have a different feel to them when they're clean.


----------



## Rail Fighter (Jun 21, 2020)

Honestly, I've seen a lot of dudes not doing it in school and college.


----------



## MaliceYT (Jun 25, 2020)

morvoran said:


> I'm just curious to see what the ratio is for people that feel it's necessary or not to practice a healthy personal hygiene activity and to get their opinion on the matter.
> Me personally, I wash my hands every time I use the restroom regardless if I go #1 or 2.  I feel that this is not just for my health, but for the health of everybody around me at home or in public.
> I've noticed that when I'm out in public such as a restaurant or bar, several people will use urinals or the stalls and just get up and walk out while not even acknowledging there are sinks in the restroom.   These people do not realize that they are taking urine and fecal matter out of the restroom with them and everything they touch will then be contaminated with their bodies garbage and germs.
> I'm not sure if this is a matter of ignorance just disregard for other people.
> ...


I ususally just wash them afterward. but i spray the things im going to use like the sink and toilet with disinfectant .


----------



## Supernova89 (Jun 28, 2020)

Without question, I know some people wash before and after, bit of an overkill, but I digress,


----------



## DaMudderBurd (Jun 29, 2020)

I lick them clean


----------



## Zucker (Jul 9, 2020)

As a highly civilized & sophisticated human being, I can pee without touching my equipment.


----------



## djnate27 (Jul 9, 2020)

I’ve always been somewhat of a germaphobe and I was taught as a child to wash my hands after using the bathroom. I’ve seen people in public go No. 2 and not wash. I know people who don’t think it’s necessary to wash if they only go No. 1. I like to ask them *if I went pee and didn’t wash afterward would they mind if I fixed them a sandwich*. They’re not good with that. Go figure.


----------



## JoeDirtt (Jul 29, 2020)

Zucker said:


> As a highly civilized & sophisticated human being, I can pee without touching my equipment.


Genius lol 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 29, 2020)

i mean, yes, but i find it much more important to wash them before.
the crap on your junk is an offspring of the crap on your hands.


----------



## PizzaBitez (Jul 30, 2020)

When I was younger I didn't. Now atleast 5 times. day!


----------

